
Bizcat: An 8x16 Bitmap Font - wchar_t
https://robey.lag.net/2020/02/09/bizcat-bitmap-font.html
======
larrybolt
It says on all posts on that blog: Please do not post this article to Hacker
News.

Which I think should be respected :) even though it's awesome content!

~~~
derision
I wonder why

~~~
colejohnson66
To prevent the hug of death?

------
colejohnson66
It’s interesting, but I’m genuinely curious why one would use this over GNU
Unifont.

